# Kauai



## mishele (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok, I can't play w/ this shot anymore...lol I'm still not happy but would love to hear what other people have to say. So have at it!!


----------



## nos33 (Oct 27, 2011)

mishele said:


> Ok, I can't play w/ this shot anymore...lol I'm still not happy but would love to hear what other people have to say. So have at it!!



So post the originals and let us play with them.  

I like the shot but it looks a little crooked to me.  I think you could have used a few more exposures and it would really pop.  I usually get that grainy/noisy look on some of mine when shooting concrete


----------



## paul85224 (Oct 27, 2011)

It does appear crooked to the right for some reason......


----------



## bazooka (Oct 27, 2011)

Just a couple things I notice... obvious halo to the left and right of the middle columns, and what appears to be strong CA on the outside edge columns.


----------



## MissCream (Oct 27, 2011)

Maybe use a blue colour to burn the hole in the middle instead of grey 

Edit: I think it looks crooked just because the sand has a natural slant to it.


----------



## mishele (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow, thanks guys. lol I'm a rookie on the HDR stuff so everything helps! 
I noticed the slant too.......I think it's like what MissCream said, "natural slant"? But I can play around w/ that some more.
I'll post the originals and let you guys play w/ it.


----------



## myshkin (Oct 27, 2011)

is this the hanalai pier?


----------



## mishele (Oct 27, 2011)

Yep   =) I'm not doing the area justice....lol Amazing place!!
Did you try this shot?


----------



## myshkin (Oct 27, 2011)

I never shot at the pier. The couple times I was there I didn't have my camera, and I never got back there with my camera. I wish I had


----------



## mishele (Oct 27, 2011)

**** I uploaded the wrong set!! Oh well, you can play around w/ these if you like....lol
















I know these files are prolly too small.


----------



## campeterz (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow this is really funny, I am currently staying just down the beach from there, I was there this morning!


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 22, 2011)

bazooka said:


> Just a couple things I notice... obvious halo to the left and right of the middle columns, and what appears to be strong CA on the outside edge columns.



That. Plus the yellow/gold in the water left keeps dragging my eye back there... It seems like you could back off on the blue a bit.

Other than that I like it a lot. And if it is crooked, it is only the tiniest bit.


----------

